# Interesting article on 2nd round contracts



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> An article points out that second-round NBA picks don't get guaranteed contracts. Which is only kind of true. Only first-round picks are guaranteed to get guaranteed contracts, if you see what I mean, but second-rounders can negotiate for whatever they want, and many get guaranteed money. Some get more than those drafted ahead of them in the first round -- which is a tidy little indication that the rookie pay scale is set at below market value. Why does any of this matter? 'Cause it's the time of year when players on the bubble start deciding whether or not they want to declare for the draft, and if you think you're headed for the high second-round, well, you could be headed for a good NBA contract.


That was Henry Abbott's response to the article and he makes a good point.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

No new news here, see Chase Budinger's contract last season.

He made out very well considering there were 30+ players selected before him.

The problem is having a team select you that is willing to give you guaranteed money as a 2nd round pick. A lot of them are going to play hardball in order to make you earn your money via a 2nd contract.


----------

